# 2.7 Turbo Maintenance Parts



## bdub_13 (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought these from ECS Tuning, and then sold the car. They are brand new, never installed, have reciept.

Includes:
OEM Throttle Body Boot ES#261198
OEM Throttle Body Boot Clamp Kit ES#4466
2 - 710N Diverter Valves ES#581
hose clamps for the diverter valves

I paid $143 plus shipping. I'd like to get about half that, at $75.
Please email me for photos or questions.
[email protected]


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey... Have you sold these yet? I might be interested in all of the above.


----------

